# Pine dust just for testing a smoke generator?



## bulldogg (Jan 3, 2012)

I fashioned a cold smoke generator out of a mesh colander after seeing the idea somewhere else on the site. I'd like to test it out but I dont want to waste what little apple dust I have right now, so I thought I could just load it with pine dust from my shop and put it in a cardboard box outside to see if it works properly first. This should be ok right? I cant imagine much creosote or whatnot building up on it, though it is too flimsy to take a wire brush to. What say you all?


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 4, 2012)

Pine would burn hotter than hardwood and faster so I would be more worried on burning up the mesh itself.  I would try a colander and bend that into a channel-holding utensil myself that would be much sturdier.  However, after trying a few different ones, it'd probably be cheaper just to purchase an AMNS or AMNPS from Todd.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2012)

on the AMNPS!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 4, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> on the AMNPS!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 4, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


>






















Joe


----------



## frosty (Jan 4, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Joe


Love the AMNPS!


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 4, 2012)

Frosty said:


> Love the AMNPS!











Scarbelly said:


>


----------

